# Secondhand Car Dealers Nr Mazarron



## camperman (Aug 24, 2010)

We have just moved to Spain and are looking to buy a secondhand, LHD, diesel, Spanish Reg car. Does anyone know any good secondhand dealerships within an hour from Mazarron? Or, does anyone have a car for sale?


----------

